# Selbst gestalteteter Rahmen als Stapelverarbeitung von 500 Bildern



## auktion (29. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin absoluter Neuling bei der Rahmengestaltung in Phtoshop.

Ich möchte bei 500 Bildern, die alle die gleiche Größe haben einene auffälligen (nicht schrillen) Rahmen mit eingebautem logo automatisch einbinden.
Wie ist das möglich und ab welcher Softwareversion?
Habe 7.0

Danke schon mal vorab.


----------



## katha1001 (29. März 2005)

Hi auktion,

 mit den Suchbegriffen "Aktion" und "Stapelverarbeitung" solltest du im Forum auf jeden Fall nähere Infos zu deinem Problem bekommen.

    Hier eine kleine Kurzanweisung, wie ich vorgehen würde:

 Ich würde dir empfehlen den Rahmen in einer extra Datei anzulegen, speichern und zu schließen. Dann würde ich eine -----> Aktion aufnehmen, in der du deine Rahmen-Datei und eine deiner 500 Dateien öffnest. Dann die Rahmen-Datei auswählen, kopieren und in eine neue Ebene deiner zweiten geöffneten Datei einfügen. Dann das ganze speichern und beide Dateien schließen. ---> Jetzt die Aktion stoppen und diese als Stapelverarbeitung oder als Droplet speichern. 
 (Bei Problemen, kannst du auch ruhig einen Blick in die Photoshop-Hilfe riskieren... hier ist einiges zu "Aktion" aufnehmen, "Droplet" und "Stapelverarbeitung" zu finden.)

    hope it helps... 
    LG, katha1001


----------

